# LP vs EP room designations?



## hurnik (May 1, 2016)

I could've sworn I saw this answered, but the search function doesn't like 2 letter words.

What's the "LP" vs "EP" mean on the Revolution website when booking a room for any HGVC resort?


----------



## TTom (May 2, 2016)

*Lock Out*

I don't remember which which is which, but I believe one of them represents the small side of a lock out and one is a "stand-alone."

If you call the club, they should be able to clarify.

I went through this a couple of weeks ago when reserving a unit at the Flamingo (Las Vegas). The counselor called and got the info for me.

Hope this helps!

Tom


----------



## srs178 (Mar 13, 2018)

I know this is an old thread...but for future reference after a recent visit to the property and staying in a 'stand-alone' one-bedroom, here are the codes: 

EP - 'Stand-alone' 1-bedroom and living area with no adjoining studio 
LP - The 1-bedroom and living room portion of a lockout entryway. There will be a door to the studio side that can be locked on both sides.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 13, 2018)

srs178 said:


> after a recent visit to the property



Which property are we talking about?


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 13, 2018)

I wonder if the person who came up with those letters was a musician?
*EP* refers to Extended Play. It is something between a single and a full CD (or *LP*).
*LP* refers to Long Play or a full-length album.
.


----------



## OMC (Mar 19, 2018)

Isn't there a thread somewhere in the advice articles that provides this sort of information?  I can't seem to find it with a search since most of the codes are too short to search properly.  Luckily I remembered reading this thread last week and found it again.  Just getting ready to book at 1bdrm at Flamingo and wanted to be sure I had a stand alone as opposed to a lock off.


----------



## srs178 (Mar 16, 2019)

GT75 said:


> Which property are we talking about?


This is HGVC at the Flamingo in Las Vegas


----------



## holdaer (Mar 16, 2019)

To add a little additional info, EP is stand alone and entry into the room is directly from the hallway.  No vestibule entry to deal with.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 16, 2019)

FYI - this is the 2 bedroom floor plan (1 Bedroom + Studio lockoff) or “LP”


----------



## dayooper (Mar 16, 2019)

This is the floor plan for the standalone 1 bedroom “EP”


----------



## Arewethereyet? (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks for the info everyone. I much prefer the EP. Even tho the doors to the units themselves are secure it’s still kind of awkward to share a common vestibule especially if you’re traveling alone.


----------

